# Your must be a hay producer



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

This summer I was in one of the John Deere dealers looking around as I was leaving. I asked "if you want something two wheel drive around here you have to get a lawn mower". They said that is about it. I told them I had no use for a MFWD because the turning radius, extra cost and maintenance. They said you must be a hay man. They told me they don't get the 2wd unless it is a special order. Takes a couple of months. I told him no worry ... I haven't won the Lotto.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup that’s about the short of it. The 4 cylinder 4wds turn so sharp and ride so much better on bigger tires it’s hard to want to mess with a 2wd tractor these days.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn’t know only hay farmers wanted 2wd tractors. I must not be a hay farmer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I know a couple guys bought 2 wd tractors,main job is running shit pumps


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

The only 4wd tractor between me and my uncle's 12 assorted tractor is my 7510 with the loader. If not for the loader I'd rather it be a 2wd. Manufacturers push 4wd to make themselves a bit more money imo.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the customers demand it rather than manufacturers pushing. I know I'd never spend a dime on a new 2wd tractor. Wish you could retrofit one under my ac 7010 from an 8000 series.



Widairy said:


> The only 4wd tractor between me and my uncle's 12 assorted tractor is my 7510 with the loader. If not for the loader I'd rather it be a 2wd. Manufacturers push 4wd to make themselves a bit more money imo.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

gradyjohn said:


> This summer I was in one of the John Deere dealers looking around as I was leaving. I asked "if you want something two wheel drive around here you have to get a lawn mower". They said that is about it. I told them I had no use for a MFWD because the turning radius, extra cost and maintenance. They said you must be a hay man. They told me they don't get the 2wd unless it is a special order. Takes a couple of months. I told him no worry ... I haven't won the Lotto.


3 tractors here, all 2wd, zero issues. I'd be inclined to find another brand or dealer, buy the 2wd and send it to the salesperson at the JD dealer, but that's me.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm a proud 2wd Man. I don't own a single MFWD in a stable of 6 tractors.

Sure I've used MFWD but I don't need them. I have a CaseIH 65A 2wd and I have borrowed my neighbor's NH 65 MFWD, everything is identical minus a few cosmetic pieces and the front end. It sure did ride smoother but turning was a PIA because it took a longer turn radius and Ag tires tear the ground up. I've used MFWDs with R4 tires and would have to say they would be more beneficial as a hay tire than Ag tires on a MFWD.

There is a resurgence of 2wd lovers in my area and CaseIH is answering the call to not only hay guys but sodbusters too. Guys are realizing MFWDs are best left as a chore tractor. I've seen a lot of guys sell their underpowered MFWD and pick up a larger 2wd.

I still require 4wd on my trucks and atvs. I won't count out a MFWD on a future purchase but it is not a requirement.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Having rebuilt 2 MFD finals this year, without question 2wd is cheaper to run. But I have two baler tractors running side by side, same series, one is 2wd and one is MFD. The MFD rides nicer by far and doesn't really give up any turning radius since the wheels are set on 88" centers.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We just got a new 75 hp 2wd this year. Use it for tedding and raking and hauling hay wagons. Traded in a 95hp mfwd that we basically only used for those jobs. Figured it was wasting fuel and if i needed mfwd to do those jobs i shouldn't be on the field.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like them both....but I prefer a 2wd many times. Like today when I was spraying my seedling grass. When I got to the ends I could turn gently with the 2wd and stay on my spraying width. With a mfwd, I would have tore the crap out of the ends. They both have their plusses and minuses. I would not hesitate to purchase either.

Regards, Mike


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

I've never piloted anything other than a 2wd. I just don't know any better I guess.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

I am going to be the odd man out. No 2wd tractors for me. MFWD rides much better and turns better too. No more using the turning breaks because the front tires want to slide and dig. Even my rake tractors are MFWD. Resale is another reason. 2wd has very poor resale here.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Jay in WA said:


> I am going to be the odd man out. No 2wd tractors for me. MFWD rides much better and turns better too. No more using the turning breaks because the front tires want to slide and dig. Even my rake tractors are MFWD. Resale is another reason. 2wd has very poor resale here.


Completely agree.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, in the scheme of things, mfwd doesn't really cost you anymore, unless you have to rebuild it.....but like Mike stated, they each have their advantages....to each his own I suppose. 
Around here, as long as they're at least 30 yrs old, have at least 7k hours and have been rode hard and put up wet, then they might qualify as "hay tractors" .... 2wd or 4wd be damned.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Show me a 2wd tractor that rides like these newer MFWD's or has suspension and I'll buy it. I was a naysayer too until I finally bought a tractor with a longer wheelbase and large tires. Now I hate running our little 2wd in the field.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Circle MC Farms LLC said:


> Show me a 2wd tractor that rides like these newer MFWD's or has suspension and I'll buy it. I was a naysayer too until I finally bought a tractor with a longer wheelbase and large tires. Now I hate running our little 2wd in the field.


2WD Maxxum are available with cab suspension, there I told you about a suspended 2wd tractor. John Deere has suspended cabs as well but I don't know if there's a 2wd model.

I never disputed the ride of a MFWD.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> 2WD Maxxum are available with cab suspension, there I told you about a suspended 2wd tractor. John Deere has suspended cabs as well but I don't know if there's a 2wd model.
> 
> I never disputed the ride of a MFWD.


I should've said front axle suspension. I'm not aware of a 2wd with that option.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I prefer a 4wd even for hay work. I have liked the 2wd drive tractors that I have had in the past but after getting my first 4wd there was no looking back for me. I guess a lot depends on your ground though. On my hills 4wd really helps with traction and feels like you have better control when turning on a hill. On mostly flat ground I doubt you would ever engage 4wd in a hay field so I guess 2wd would be just as good. The only thing I miss about a 2wd is that the turning radius is a little better and if need be you could turn on a dime with the brakes. I do still have a smaller 2wd that I use for tedding and occasionally raking.

Now for a loader tractor you couldn't give me a 2wd.....used to have one and couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Teslan said:


> I didn't know only hay farmers wanted 2wd tractors. I must not be a hay farmer.


I can see 2WD if you're on flat ground. But, I wouldn't own a 2WD vehicle, truck, tractor, UTV, etc., around here. Just too easy to get stuck or in trouble.

I even use 4WD going downhill when baling to keep from getting pushed around. I've gone for a "ride" on my IH 966 2WD just moving bales--NOT FUN!!!

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We had 2wd tractors all through the eighties. Much like everyone else. But then in 1994 we got a Ford/NH 7740 and thus decided we were never going to buy a 2wd again. The ride was so very much smoother then the Ford 7710 we had at the time. Plus it did way better pulling our cultipacker thanks to the FWD. Where before we could only pull that with our bigger IH tractor. Another reason to have the 4wd I think is just the weight alone. Especially in the new tractors. With the small turbo charged engines they just don't weigh as much so the ride is bouncier. If one were to buy a brand new 2wd vs a 4wd would it be that much savings? Chances are you would have to order a 2wd in from somewhere. You might with a Fwd also, but the chance is greater with a 2wd. So would the possible extra shipping cancel out the cost savings?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

This drawback of 2wd varies by brand and maybe tractor series, but some companies did not offer a road speed of more than 20mph in 2wd. Supposedly had to do with European braking regulations. Legacy CIH Maxxums are that way. My brother's 2wd RT135 Agco will really zip though.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the moisture levels in your area and the slope of the land plays a big role in the like of dislike of 2wd's as well.

Here the darned 2wd's just get stuck so easy it gets frustrating. Stuck in fields while mowing, stuck going up grassy hills in the morning (or worse coming back down!), stuck when plowing in the fall, stuck everywhere in the winter until you put the chains on. It just gets frustrating when things need to get done.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have only been stuck 2 times with a 2wd....but the Southland does not stay wet like some other places. One of my most favorite tractors to drive is a 2355 Deere 2wd with hydrostatic steering. It drives like a sports car and does not ride rough. I use it to rake, ted, spray, and use a small disc mower with it sometimes. I have four rib tires on the front so it does not skitter unless I am trying to turn at a ridiculous speed. Sheeza keeper.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

If your ground is so steep you need MFWD maybe you should invest in fence and graze cattle instead


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Beav said:


> If your ground is so steep you need MFWD maybe you should invest in fence and graze cattle instead


That would make a lot of pasture around here. Not everybody has the luxury of flat ground.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Beav said:


> If your ground is so steep you need MFWD maybe you should invest in fence and graze cattle instead


It's 70% slopes or wet in my area. Probably have 150 acres of hills and 50-75 acres flat, which is also intermittent wet in spots. In fact, I'd bet I️ have at most 30 acres of flat and dry hay ground. 
It's part of the life of a new farmer in my area. You start at the bottom, haying steep or wet ground nobody wants to hay. Then gradually you get some desireable ground. 
All the BTOs have the "Kansas" fields. 
I️ also mow a lot of wet acreage.
I'd be in deep trouble without 4WD.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I think that for myself I could not make it with a 2 wheel drive only.
I've got some steep hills to take care of.


----------



## Chase72 (Nov 12, 2017)

It depends on where you live, I would use a MFWD tractor before anything else around here, it stays wet and there is a lot of hills, its hard to farm without MFWD, but also, Tractor weight plays into this as well, MFWD tends to weigh more than 2wd, so that helps, Loader work, I would only use MFWD, know guys who have 2wd loaders, and they regret it. Just my two cents, MFWD all the way in my area.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

For you folks in these hilly areas. Before Mfwd tractors did anyone farm these fields?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes the hills where always farmed around here but the equipment was smaller. A 7 foot sciclebar mower and a separate trip with a hay crimped is a lot different then pulling a 13 for Discbine at high speed. Balers are the same way a JD 24t is a lot lighter then a NH 5070 plus pulling 18 foot wagons compared baling on the ground like the old days. We had a 300MF combine that we would combine Hills one way with cab and unload auger on top side and topside wheel would scratch because it would get lite I don’t miss that pucker factor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dont forget that duals were sort of a precursor to 4WD. Still used effectively today.
Around here duals were the answer in 60's-70's. As the early 80's hit, 4WD was an effective option because a lower HP tractor could compensate for soaring fuel costs from the fuel crisis. They could be as effective as a dual tractor in straight ahead pulling, better with a loader, better ride and better on hills.
Around here, 4WD was sold as much as a fuel saving benefit as much as a traction benefit.
But then again, its pretty hilly around here.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Our ground the previous owner had a team of percherons into the late 1990’a to pull out the 2wd tractors and to do stuff when it was wet out.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Teslan said:


> For you folks in these hilly areas. Before Mfwd tractors did anyone farm these fields?


Mine has been farmed since 1890's. Horse's, steam engines, Farmall's, JD Model 20, Massey Ferguson.

I remember picking corn by hand with my grandfather and a team of horses.

Ralph


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Teslan said:


> For you folks in these hilly areas. Before Mfwd tractors did anyone farm these fields?


Single row pull type or mounted chopper. Haybines versus discbines.


----------



## haysmith (Sep 5, 2017)

I can attest to the fact that there is no substitute for MFWDs around these hilly areas. I have a couple of teenage sons that help me and just the safety factor compared to a two wheel drive is invaluable. I still have two wheel drives around but would replace them all if money was no object.

And you could argue that this ground should not be worked but believe it or not there is some decent flat hilltop ground but it requires hauling your goods (round bales, lime, fert., etc.) back and forth which is sometimes the hardest part. The main thing is 4wds just don't get pushed around nearly as bad.

As far as these fields being worked before, according to the old plow lines that are everywhere in the woods I would have to guess there was a time in the past when there was hardly a stone unturned in most of the eastern states. And I'm guessing it was the days of working with horses. Most of that ground is grown back to woods now. That or getting CRP payments.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Whether you are a grain or grass farmer, each can have it's place. Except for pulling a Aerway ever few years and loading litter ever spring I seldom engage the 4wd on the Ford. The rest of the time it is confined to the baler and stacking hay but I like the ride it gives. The two 2wd do everything else, mowing, raking, tedding, bush hogging pulling the chain harrow on the pastures etc. The 4010 gives just about as good of a ride as the Ford, it's long wheel base and heavy for it's size and turns on a dime. It's the moco tractor.

It just boils down to one thing -- YOU-- are the one paying for it, buy what you want. Buying a tractor is a big investment, just as well make yourself happy in the process.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have one 2wd tractor left on the farm and when its time for a replacement it will be a MFWD tractor no doubt. A MFWD tractor can do everything a 2wd tractor can do and lots more. I operate some steep ground that will on occasion make the front tires start pawing for tractor, also our winters bring 300 inches of snowfall which renders a 2wd tractor useless. I like the fact that with the MFWD engaged I have braking on the front tires not just the rears, and the ride quality is so much better IMO.


----------



## foreman (Nov 26, 2015)

A little late but i figured id chime in. Other than to extra upfront cost of MFWD and the higher price of tires to match, if properly maintain MFWD shouldnt cost more to run than 2wd. A little extra fuel maybe, but grease isnt that expensive. Our jd 6400 has MFWD and has had a loader on it from day one, rear tires filled it will carry two big 1500lb 5x6 bales all winter long. It was the only loader tractor for 15 years and at 11,500 hrs that front end has never been touched.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The only time I can recall regretting having a MFWD tractor was going down a gravel driveway with a load of hay. There was a hill on the driveway and I had it in 4wd as I descended the hill. The load pushed the tractor which broke ALL 4 tires loose and I was picking up speed . Since the front tires were being pushed, I had no steering capacity...it just pushed the front tires at an angle. Then, it began to push the hind tires out and lowering the loader would have been disastrous as the hind end was already off-track. I was in a pickle and running out of road real quick. I was able to clutch the tractor, feather the brakes, and keep it on track 'til the drive flattened out. Was able to get it to whoa before the t-road and ditch on the other side.

That's not to say that I don't love the MFWD; I have both and each has its place on my little patch of thorns. I wouldn't want to do without the MFWD. I picked corn in the bottoms this year with a Farmall 460 (it rides better and sits higher) and a one-row picker. Coming back to the house, I had a partial load of eared corn on an old flare bed wagon. I dropped the pin on the wagon at the bottom of the hill and only pulled the picker up the hill...I was pawing and working the brakes to make it up the hill. Fetched the wagon with the MFWD tractor (albeit smaller tractor) and went right back up the hill without all of the puckering.

Vanilla don't fit in everyone's ice cream Sunday... I like learning about everyone else's different farming types and needs, as they differ so greatly.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Done made me want to go down to Dairy Queen......


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Done made me want to go down to Dairy Queen......


Boy Howdy!!! We are unlucky in that there is a DQ Brazier in the next county north (for the uninformed, the Brazier has hamburgers fries and such...pretty well a full menu while the "regular" DQ doesn't.) but ours is a "regular" DQ. They got the best hamburgers goin (for these parts) and I sure get to craving some of them good onion rings so my Peanut Buster Parfait will have something to wash down.

Dangit Dawg... I *WAS* all happy sitting here getting ready for mashed taters and hamburger gravy over some bread...

Now I'm craving and the "regular DQ" is 30 miles away!!!!

Doggoneya!!

Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

glasswrongsize said:


> Boy Howdy!!! We are unlucky in that there is a DQ Brazier in the next county north (for the uninformed, the Brazier has hamburgers fries and such...pretty well a full menu while the "regular" DQ doesn't.) but ours is a "regular" DQ. They got the best hamburgers goin (for these parts) and I sure get to craving some of them good onion rings so my Peanut Buster Parfait will have something to wash down.
> 
> Dangit Dawg... I *WAS* all happy sitting here getting ready for mashed taters and hamburger gravy over some bread...
> Now I'm craving and the "regular DQ" is 30 miles away!!!!
> ...


Aww man, dont cha just HATE THAT!?
Now you got me wantin' to get ch' sum DQ, too.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Done made me want to go down to Dairy Queen......


do they have the 5 & $6 buck lunches out there?Pretty good buy for fast food.

Now on the other hand the ice cream has gotten ridiculously high priced.Step daughter picked a smaller one up other day for a birthday party,think it was $28


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Re the ride down the hill with mfwd breaking loose, 2wd doesn’t help because once the tire is against the drawbar and the tractor is sliding sideways the front tires won’t get you pointed the right way. At least the mfwd you can attempt to shift up and drive out of it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> do they have the 5 & $6 buck lunches out there?Pretty good buy for fast food.
> Now on the other hand the ice cream has gotten ridiculously high priced.Step daughter picked a smaller one up other day for a birthday party,think it was $28


Yup, that's a real treat for the guys and myself.....most days it's the 4 for $4 at Wendy's


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I run a JD 2510 and JD 3010 both with narrow front ends . Now they turn sharp. I only rake and Tedder with them . They are perfect for that.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> Re the ride down the hill with mfwd breaking loose, 2wd doesn't help because once the tire is against the drawbar and the tractor is sliding sideways the front tires won't get you pointed the right way. At least the mfwd you can attempt to shift up and drive out of it.


Yeah, I reckon that's right. This driveway had a hay field on one side and a tree-line on the other. At the time, I was trying to steer it toward the hay field but couldn't steer; it would have been fine to "let her have her head" until it hit the hay field and I would have had plenty of time to get whoa'd up. The front wheels turning into poor-acting rudders was a little unnerving...might have been even worse with 2wd? Just my thoughts at the time that I sure wished my front tires were turning at the speed of the ground going under them.


----------

